# 2009 I mean 1984 25 years later



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

The thought police are coming to get you!

Some say Obama is a socialist and that very well maybe true however he is even more sinister because now he has proven himself to be a totalitarian!

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip0YdkywugQ[/nomedia]

And so it begins!
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDDCRe_QzuM[/nomedia]

Commentary PS I dont believ everything this guy says however he is right on target with this.
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPMnbyX5C4w[/nomedia]

PS please dont blame the kids for this. They are really just children!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Just keep stockpiling ammo guys..its coming


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Just keep stockpiling ammo guys..its coming


And canned food!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

THOUGHTCRIME! [-X

You will all proceed to the nearest ACORN/SEIU orifice and report yourselves.

Do It Now. Do It.


----------

